# ¡¡¡El anillo de Heidi tiene más de 56 joyas!!!



## Crescent

Heidi y su joya, 
Sitting in a tree...

K-I-S-S-I--.... 

 *ahem*

Querido Señor joya:
http://www.yunphoto.net/mid/yun_2318.jpg

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡LE FELICITAMOSCON SU CUMPLEANOS!!!!!! * 
http://imblog.aufeminin.com/blog/D20070427/171205_304999947_feliz_cumpleanos_H121430_L.jpg

Me habría gustado escribirle un poema bonita, 
Como seguro que Dudu y Matemarga pordían hacer... 
Pero de este idoma yo sólo soy una estudiante pobrecita
Y ni palabras ni frases bonitas, de mi mente aún no saben....nacer. 

  (Lo siento...es todo de lo que yo soy capaz!!!)

Aunque no lo conocemos personalmente a usted - gracias a nuestra querida Heidi (mami para unos, hermana para otros!! ) es como si lo conociéramos toda nuestra vida y más!! 

Todos saben que detrás de cada gran hombre, hay un gran mujer...

Pero pocos saben que detrás de cada gran *Heidi,* ¡¡hay un gran *señor JOYA...!! *

Para Heidi y su Joya, entonces: http://img26.exs.cx/img26/9338/Cartoon-18-1024-768.jpg

Qué estéis super felices hoy y cada día de vuestra vida!! 

Muchos abrazos, 
Cresci


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Felicidades (pero el anillo de Heidi no tiene tantas Joyas), que cumpla muchos más, y que la pase bien en su día. Saludos desde Costa Rica.


----------



## heidita

Debo ser la primera: para mi marido, verdadera joya en bruto (¡¡nunca mejor dicho!!) un feliz día. 

Para brindar esto, que es lo que más le gusta, ya se sabe, en mi tierra ya lo saben hasta los bebés...

¡¡Y que cumplas muchos más!!


----------



## krolaina

¡Doble felicitación en el día de hoy!

Muchísimas felicidades, Joyón. Y gracias.....................


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades. Lo siento después de los excesos de ayer celebrando la ocasión, mi cerebro no da para más. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

Esta es una pareja muy especial.  Ambos son muy afortunados pues Heidita tiene a su maravillosa joya, pero la joya también se sacó el premio gordo al haber conquistado el amor de Heidita.
Muchas felicidades y un abrazo lleno de cariño.
Soledad


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades guadianenses. Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

*Espero no llegar muy tarde para felicitar a La Joya por su cumple!!!!!!!!!!*

*Muchas felicidades, joya y que cumplas muchos más!!!!*

*Con todo cariño desde Buenos Aires,*

*Fernita.*

*regalito*


----------



## Maruja14

Muchísimas felicidades, Joya, forero directo e indirecto.

Besotes a ambos.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Pero, llegué tarde para la fiesta, pero estoy segura de que donde está Heidi, las fiestas duran más de 4 días!! *¡¡Felicitaciones a la Joya !!*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

¡Felicidades! Y que joyas muchos más...


----------



## Dudu678

Había leído otra cosa en vez de "_que joyas muchos más_". La perturbación llevada a extremos insospechados.

Yo no llego tarde, llego justo a tiempo. No todos han tenido el privilegio de felicitar al Sr. Joya personalmente. 

Iba a hacer un poema, pero viendo las rimas de joya y lo que había leído al principio casi que mejor lo dejo para otro momento. 

¡Felicidades a La Joya, y a ver si comemos chirimoyas!

(Ese es el problema, que no sé cómo encajar la chirimoya, malpensados)


----------



## Crescent

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¡Felicidades! Y que joyas muchos más...



Ajem, señor Pedro!!  Espero que a usted no le importe una pequeña corrección a su español (y por favor no lo tome en serio!!- es sólo una broma!!) :
_Que joy*e*s muchos más... _dado que el verbo es ''joyar''   

Y tengo que decir que...cuando leí esta frase por la primera vez, unos pensamientos muuuy traviesos me han pasado por la mente!


----------



## Dudu678

¿Por qué el verbo es _joyar_? Para que tenga gracia ha de ser _joyer_ similar a... bueno, erm, nada. Si pusiera _"que joyes"_ mi felicitación no tendría ningún sentido 

No intentes limpiarnos las mentes, aunque... bueno... no sé... casi.... me callo... ¿no?


----------



## Fernita

Pero no puedo resistir hacer mi comentario.
Sea cual fuere el verbo "joyar o joyer", deben utilizar el subjuntivo después de "que". Por lo tanto, siempre sería "Y que joy*e*s mucho más".
¡¡¡Ay, ni yo misma me aguanto!!!
¡Cariños para todos!

Dudu, no te enojes conmigo.


----------



## Dudu678

Y tú no conmigo:

_joyar -> que joyes
joyer -> que joyas 
_


----------



## Moritzchen

Yo no lo conozco Mr. Joya, pero encuentro en este hilo a muchos amigos, además Heidita es una de las glorias de este foro, por estos motivos me atrevo a felicitarlo por el primero de los muchos futuros mejores cumpleaños de su vida.
(se entiende... verdad?)


----------



## panjabigator

Aunque yo tampoco conozco Señor Joya (ni Señora Heidita muy bien!) me encantaría darle mis salutaciones y parabienes, etc.  Que te pases muchos días felices y que te engordes con pasteles!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Me alegro de que os haya gustado el jueyo de palabras...


----------



## lamartus

Querido señor Joya:
Me uno a las felicitaciones de mis coforeros para desearte que cumplas muchos, que joyes mucho (¿estáis seguros que el subjuntivo es lo que viene aquí? ) y también quería pedirte mil perdones por no haber acudido a esas cañas tan deseadas (seguro que sabes que mi día últimamente se ha convertido en un vaivén sin pies ni cabeza).

Un abrazo para la Joya y su Heidi. Es un placer teneros por aquí. Mil besos,
Marta


----------



## aceituna

Hay que joyerse, yo siempre llego tarde...

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, JOYA!*​ 
Que cumplas muchos más, y que te organicen muchas fiestas, y que en la próxima yo esté presente .

Besos,
Inés


----------



## krolaina

Bueno, en vista de que hay tantos amigos dejadme que os cuente lo emocionado que estaba el Joyón el día de su cumple... sopló velitas, recibió regalitos y estuvo rodeado de muchos amigos que lo queremos mucho! 

Me gustó mucho verte y compartir ese día contigo. Por muchos años más!


----------



## La Joya

Querida CRESCENCIA (Crescent), te agradezco que:

"sin haberlo deseado
te ha salido un pareado", 
o más exactamente:
"has escrito unas cuartetas
con tus propias..... manos" (la rima para DUDU)

WILLYPLIS, tu fuiste de los primeros en felicitarme

KROLY, no hace falta que te diga nada al igual que a ANTOÑITO, ¡Muchas gracias avosotros y a DUDU!

SOLEDAD MEDINA, me apena el no conocete en persona, pero eso tiene arreglo.

MARIA MADRID, est vez has faltado, que no se vuelva a repetir.

FERNITA, la distancia geográfica no es óbice para seguir manteniendo una continua comunicación.

MARUJA besos a la tropa (todo el batallón) y a MIGUEL. La próxima vez no falteis a la cita.

MORCILLO, esta vez te lo perdono Pedro la próxima no.

DUDU, ¿qué tal llevas la informática?

MORITZCHEN y PANJABIGATOR, ¿no os podéis identificar como Jose Luis y Julián? por ejemplo. Es broma. Muchas gracias por acordaros de mí.

LAMARTUS, nunca coincidimos. De la próxima no pasa.

ACEITUNA, cuidadín con los espaguetis, que son indigestos. Un beso


¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS Y TODAS!!!!!!!!!!!

El próximo año, que cumplo 31 no me falteis ninguno


----------

